# 1997 4x4 KA24E Won't start after sitting 2 weeks??



## jonnydanger (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello,

I have a 1997 Hardbody KA24E that has been sitting for 2 weeks. I tried to start it today with no luck. I have used the truck for months without any problems, long trips etc. without issue. This is the longest period of time I have had the truck without running the engine. Here is what I have done: 

- added new gas
- boosted the battery using another car
- tested window wipers and lights, both work fine running from the battery.

Any tips or pointers you can give would greatly be appreciated! I'm getting frustrated that my 1990 honda civic has been more reliable lately!  

JD


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

does it turn over or just click?


----------



## jonnydanger (Apr 6, 2007)

It turns over, everything sounds fine... just won't fire up......... any ideas ?

I just checked fuses, everything looks fine there....


----------



## jonnydanger (Apr 6, 2007)

Also, there was about 1/8 a tank of gas, one of my friends thinks that may be the problem. Is there a way I can check this easily?

THANKS! This is driving me crazy, just bought the damn thing for 10g!!!


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

with such a small amount of gas in the tank you might want to put alittle more in. sometimes the gas gauge on my 97 will read funny depending on the way the truck is sitting, meaning maybe on a incline. it won't hurt to try because your going to have to get gas anyway. good luck.


----------



## jonnydanger (Apr 6, 2007)

I ended up replacing the distributor cap and wires, that did the trick... thanks for the tips...


----------

